# Marlin 450 lever stuck open



## ted_BSR (Dec 4, 2010)

So my Marlin .450 jammed the other day at the range.  One round in the tube, and the lever was stuck all the way open. Depressing to say the least.

When I got it home, I was able to VERY CAREFULLY extract the round by prying it back towards the reciever with a plastic knife. On the way out, something clicked and reset, freeing up the action.  I got the round out of it.

I worked the action once, and the lever stuck all the way open again.  I cannot remove the lever because it is stuck completely open, not half way like it needs to be to remove the lever screw.

Any ideas wouild be appreciated, Thanks, Ted


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 4, 2010)

see if the loading port, (gate) is loose. there is a small screw on the outside of the reciever that works loose and the gate moves around and hangs the action.


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 4, 2010)

Steve likely hit the culprit on the head. They work loose pretty easy. Get a quality set of flat blade screw drivers an snug the screws up occassionally. You can remove the lever with the single screw through the lower frame where it pivots. This also makes it easy to remove the bolt for bore cleaning from the breach end.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 4, 2010)

Precciate the reponses, it looks like the gate is impeding the carrier, but the screw is tight. Also, I can't remove the lever as it it stuck completely open, it has to be half way to remove the pivot screw. At least I got the round out of it.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 4, 2010)

Got er done, Thanks for the help.  I had to reposition the gate to drop back into place to free up the action.  I was then able to tighten the screw for the gate.

Does the LE ammo cause this, or did I just have a screw loose? Should I locktite the screw?

I appreciate the help!!! Best, Ted


----------



## Richard P (Dec 4, 2010)

The screw backs out on vibration and recoil.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 4, 2010)

I usually put a drop. (tiny DROP) of non permanent loctite.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 4, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> I usually put a drop. (tiny DROP) of non permanent loctite.



Done!  And with enough time to kill a deer with it this year! Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Dec 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine when loading the tube with all Leverevolution ammo. The old style followers are flat and the pointed rounds slip on it and get misaligned a little which jams it up. You can get a new dimpled follower but the easiest fix is to just load a regular cartridge first, then your LE's after it. Worked for me.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad you got it going again. Good luck with the deer.
_ Oh yea, the ammo did not cause the problem_.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 4, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> Glad you got it going again. Good luck with the deer.
> _ Oh yea, the ammo did not cause the problem_.



That's what I thought, I just gotta screw loose!!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## ScottA (Apr 29, 2011)

squirreldoghunter said:


> I had the same problem with mine when loading the tube with all Leverevolution ammo. The old style followers are flat and the pointed rounds slip on it and get misaligned a little which jams it up. You can get a new dimpled follower but the easiest fix is to just load a regular cartridge first, then your LE's after it. Worked for me.



Squirreldoghunter,

I will try your solution also. My 1895G 450 Marlin has been locking up as the OP described, but only after I started using LE ammo. I sent it back to Marlin a couple of years ago and they replaced the feed gate. After the start of deer season it did it again. I freed it up and used it as a single shot for the rest of the year. After the the 2009 season, I took it to a gunsmith and guess what, the feed gate was damaged again and he replaced it while I waited. It seems the jam causes pressure on the feed gate bending the little flexible end that slides into the receiver and is secured by the screw. You may have solved what marlin and a gunsmith could not!


----------



## ScottA (Apr 29, 2011)

Just called Marlin and the new follower is in the mail.


----------



## seaweaver (May 6, 2011)

a dimpled follower works on the first bullet in the tube...what about the second?

I dealt w/ this in the first showing of the LE problem and that was in the .35's. I think in that case the tube dia is the same for the 3030...and since the .35 is not rimmed there is even grater room for wiggle. My LTD is supposed to feed them, But Ill not try it as that time of cursing loudly is out of my life.

cw


----------



## ted_BSR (May 18, 2011)

ScottA said:


> Just called Marlin and the new follower is in the mail.



I have been trying to call them with no success. Perpetual hold. I want the updated follower too. The old follower definetly causes a problem on the last round of LE ammo coming out of the tube. Did you get grey hairs on hold?


----------



## ScottA (May 23, 2011)

Recording at beginning of the call did inform me that wait would be about 10 minutes. I just put the phone on speaker and waited. Someone was on the line in less than 10. They were very helpful and I received the follower within a week.


----------

